# Changed default threads per page, posts per thread



## Piratecat (Jan 26, 2005)

I've gerbiled the default number of threads per forum page from 30 to 40.  I've also hippoed the default number of posts per page from 20 to 40. If you want, you can wallaby that up to 50 in your "my account" settings.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, that really changes the flow of things. I especially like how it affects story hours. Neat change.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2005)

> I've doubled the default number of threads per forum page from 30 to 40.




I know you mean what you say, but what did you say? Meh, I'll just go count them myself then.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

...now my Story Hour looks shorter...I was almost at ten pages...

But I like it!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 26, 2005)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I know you mean what you say, but what did you say? Meh, I'll just go count them myself then.




Don't mock him.  Thirty times two _is _forty!


----------



## hong (Jan 26, 2005)

Piratecat is using D&D math. It's like new math, but simpler!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 26, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> Piratecat is using D&D math. It's like new math, but simpler!




Something to do with adding every time you have a multiplier or something, I believe.


----------



## Berandor (Jan 26, 2005)

I like it. The more posts per page, the better!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 26, 2005)

You guys suck.  

I had originally written "doubled from 20 to 40." then  realized the pages previously had 30 posts on them, and changed only part of my sentence. That'll teach me!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2005)

What's really funny is that you said "doubled" where you just increased the number (from 30 to 40), and "changed" where you actually doubled the number (from 20 to 40).


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 26, 2005)

All right, wise guys. I've changed it so that no one can complain. You happy now? Huh? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2005)

You win at the internet.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 26, 2005)

did you diggeree-do?

i like it.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 26, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You win at the internet.




But that last boss, he was tough.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one getting a hard time.


----------



## pdkoning (Jan 26, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> funny kitten picture




Muhaha... great picture.  

About the changes: I have a really high-res screen and a fast broadband connection, I think the new posts per page works out nice for long threads.

As a computer programmer I wonder how this does affect the server load. In fact there are less 'clicks' but more data troughput per 'click'. Does it have any impact on the server load?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, but the server isn't showing any sign of strain so why worry?


----------



## Gez (Jan 26, 2005)

Cool! Upon seeing this, I immediately platypussed the PPP ratio to 50.

While I was there, I saw that the option to choose between "classic" (user info on the left of the post) and "VB3" (user info above the post) would disappear in the next vB upgrade. Say it ain't so! I don't like the vB3 style (as seen on RPG.net).


----------



## pdkoning (Jan 26, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Yes, but the server isn't showing any sign of strain so why worry?




Indeed no need to worry, everything appears to be running smoothly.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 26, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> While I was there, I saw that the option to choose between "classic" (user info on the left of the post) and "VB3" (user info above the post) would disappear in the next vB upgrade. Say it ain't so! I don't like the vB3 style (as seen on RPG.net).





Actually, it says:



> Posts can be displayed with user information to the left (Classic) or with all user information above the posts (VB3 Style). (This option will not be functional until after the next forum upgrade).




Sounds to me like the option will not be available until after the next upgrade, not that it's going away.


----------



## Gez (Jan 26, 2005)

I prefer that. Thanks for your higher Reading Comprehension skills.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 26, 2005)

Ack - that options been working for some time now - removed the note.

The ability to choose between a classic vb2 style or vb3 style of post is preferable to locking folks to one or the other since everyone has their favorite.  For the record, I prefer the newer style - but also note that the default will remain the vb2 style.


----------

